# Uber Income Spreadsheet - Australia



## Throba

Hi all

I'm just trying to do my first BAS and in preparation I've been looking for a spreadsheet that has been set up to help with tracking everything and making BAS easier to do at the end of each quarter. If anyone has one setup that they find works well and would like to share if to a fellow driver I'm sure that more then just myself would be most appreciated


----------



## Waingro

Ricdam spreadsheet the best.. I recommend it to all Uber riders and it will open up the truth in the real cost per hour of driving and costs.


----------



## Hundini

Waingro said:


> Ricdam spreadsheet the best.. I recommend it to all Uber riders and it will open up the truth in the real cost per hour of driving and costs.


link available?


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-u...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.115879/


----------



## Gnet

oh heck don't seem to be able to open on my old mac


----------



## teichschlumpf

Gnet said:


> oh heck don't seem to be able to open on my old mac


Open it with Google Drive / Sheets


----------



## letmethehellin

On Ridcams Sheet I've never been able to get it 100% .. Always out by a few cents, but thats obviously something im doing wrong :/ 
With the new way uber shows you a break down of your earnings.. 
Where can I find the total Fare before they take their 25% ? .. all I see in the App and Dashboard is the payments minus the 25%


----------

